# QLD - Mackay Pre-work workout



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

This post is a bit late, but I thought some might find it interesting.

I had the weather play it's part for a couple of mornings last month so I could get out for a paddle before heading for the office.

The most successful morning involved getting out just off Blacks Beach as the sun was coming up.

The first passes over the usual hot spot produced a couple of undersized schooly macks and a ribbonfish.

Turning around on the last lap, a solid spotty took of with the laser-pro & stayed hooked until it was in the hatch. Good times!

Smugly heading for the beach, I briefly hooked up on something small, which then seemed to drop off. A couple of turns of the handle & I then started to lose a lot of line.

After getting towed around for a while, a big (for me anyway) queenfish emerged (backwards) from the deep (well, 5-ish metres deep). Foul-hooked back towards the dorsal fin, which explained its extra pulling power.

My theory is that it had tried to take the lure off whatever the smaller fish had been.

It was too big to fit in the hatch, so it was delicateIy placed on my lap for the trip back to the beach.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent outing Sam!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to see! Well done Sam.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## chrislav99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great work mate. Next time you guys go out for a group session, I'd be happy to jump in... cheers Chris


----------



## waz (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out in the tinny on the weekend near Mackay on Saturday and there was heaps of bait, and spotties and sharkie macks in right close. Generally small, but I was getting hooked up and/or bumped every pass on the lure. Left them biting as the trebles were doing more damage than good. But were loads.

Wazza


----------

